
Webify Me - tathagatadg
https://webifyme.org/en-US/quiz/
======
hammock
I just took the whole effing quiz and when I submitted it threw an error,
losing all my answers in the process. Great

 _Forbidden (403)

CSRF verification failed. Request aborted._

~~~
reemrevnivek
Same here. First few questions were interesting, but my interest waned quickly
and I only finished it because I had already invested 45 seconds.

The message also includes "More information is available with DEBUG=True."

------
tmeasday
Doesn't work for me either. What do you guys think about the collage layout
though? I'm interested, as it's very similar to what we are trying to achieve
at bindle: <http://www.bindle.me/bindles/2>

------
tworats
Well, that sucked. Go through the whole process then ask for an email address?
Waste of time.

